

Show HN: Dayhue.com – What color is this? New color every day - dayhue
http://www.dayhue.com/

======
balazsdavid987
Cool!

Just a note: I have double scrollbars visible!

It would be nice to see the colors of previous days as well.

~~~
dayhue
Creator of dayhue here. Thanks! We've had some trouble with the scrollbar
before, didn't realize that double scrollbars were also an issue. And showing
the previous days is a great idea.

